# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Panasonic KX-TCD210 Βαση ασυρματου τηλεφωνου - Προβλημα!

## RunRunToLondon

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Η βαση που αναφερεται στον τιτλο παρουσιαζει το εξης προβλημα: Δεν δεχεται τηλεφωνικο σημα οταν συνδεθει με το δικτυο. Δεν παρουσιαζει κανενα αλλο προβλημα περαν αυτου, φορτιζει κανονικα την τηλεωνικη συσκευη κ επικοινωνει μαζι της. Πανω στην πλακετα της βασης υπαρχει ενα σπασμενο στοιχειο το οποιο επισυναπτω σε φωτογραφια. Δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι ειναι, τρανζιστορ, ολοκληρωμενο η ακομη κ ισοσταθμιστης τασεως, δεν εχω ιδεα δυστυχως. Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι ειναι κ που μπορω να το βρω ή αν υπαρχει καποιο ισοδυναμο του?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## PCMan

Είναι τρανζίστορ PNP, και το όνομα αυτού 2SA1972.
Το datasheet είναι εδώ

Δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω, ας βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος  :Smile:

----------


## RunRunToLondon

Χιλια ευχαριστω! Τωρα μενει να το βρω για αγορα η τουλαχιστον κατι παραπλησιο...

----------


## PCMan

Δεν κάνει τίποτα φίλε μου  :Smile: 

Πάντως είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει κάψει και κάτι άλλο.. 
Άλλαξε το όμως δεν θα χάσεις και τίποτα γιατι δεν στοιχίζει...

----------


## thanos

Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι απο παλμο υπερτασης στη γραμμη του οτε και μαλλον θα εχει καψει και κατι αλλο αλλα κανε μια προσπαθεια...( ο ατιμος οτε μου χει καψει 4 τηλεφωνα σε δυο χρονια)

----------


## RunRunToLondon

Να υποθεσω οτι υπερτασεις ΟΤΕ + ΔΕΗ δεν υπολογιζονται στις εγγυησεις; Ελπιζω να το βρω εδω στην ακρη του κοσμου (ατιμη επαρχια) αλλιως να ξηλωσω τιποτα απο καμια αλλη συσκευη  :P Κριμα παντως, ολα να δουλευουν αλλα τηλεφωνο να μην ειναι...

Και μιας κ τωρα το θυμηθηκα, πως γνωριζατε για το προθεμα "2S" στον κωδικο που ηταν γραμμενο πανω στο τρανζιστορ? Εχει να κανει με εκεινη τη μικρη υποσημειωση κατω δεξια?

----------


## thanos

εχεις εγγυηση και το ανοιξες???προφανως τωρα δεν την εχει...

----------


## RunRunToLondon

Oχι, ειχε εγγυση αλλα μας ανακοινωσαν περηφανα οτι πρεπει να σκασουμε ποσο σχεδον ιδιο με την αγορα νεας συσκευης για την επισκευη! Και για να μην αναψουν περισσοτερο τα αιματα, ειπα να το ξεκοιλιασω μονος μου...

----------


## thanos

εισαι απαραδεκτος επρεπε να επιμεινεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!να τους απειλεισεις οτι θα τους καταγγειλεις στο ΙΝΚΑ!!!! 
''πρεπει να σκασουμε ποσο σχεδον ιδιο με την αγορα νεας συσκευης για την επισκευη!"----Αυτο σημαινει πολεμο!! να μαθουνε επιτελους να λειτουργουν σαν επιχειρησεις!!!

----------


## thanos

ειχα παθει το ιδιο με τροφοδοτικο υπολογ καηκε μετα απο δυο μηνες.Τους πηγα τον υπολογιστη το εφτιαξαν και μολις πηγα να το παρω μου ζητησαν 70ε +15 εργατικα ενω ειχα εγγυηση με την προφαση οτι εφταιγε η δεη!!!Αρνηθηκα να πληρωσω και επεσε τρελη λογομαχια...δεν μπορουν να αποδειξουν 100%(ουτε εσυ το ξερεις) οτι εφταιγε η δεη.Και προφανως νικησα!!!Ο Ελληνας εχει την αντιληψη οτι αν δεν πληρωσει θα τον πουν καρμοιρη κτλ...δεν ειναι ετσι ειναι δικαιωμα σου!!

----------


## RunRunToLondon

Ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας, δε θα κατσω να χασω την ωρα μου με τα τυπικα ζωα που λενε οτι θελουν, προτιμω να προσπαθησω να το φτιαξω μονος μου η να το πεταξω κ να παρω αλλο, οπως κ να χει προεχει η ηρεμια μου.

----------


## thanos

Αυτο ειναι το πανουργο σχεδιο τους!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Να σου σπασουν τα νευρα   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## PCMan

> Και μιας κ τωρα το θυμηθηκα, πως γνωριζατε για το προθεμα "2S" στον κωδικο που ηταν γραμμενο πανω στο τρανζιστορ? Εχει να κανει με εκεινη τη μικρη υποσημειωση κατω δεξια?


Εγω τα έμαθα απο διάφαρα τρανζίστορ ή και ολοκληρομένα που βλέπω . 
Πχ. όταν βλέπω Αxxxx είναι 2SAxxxx ή αν δω Cxxxx είναι 2SCxxxx

----------

